

Efficient logging using Django and Apache - jl6
http://james.lab6.com/2011/04/13/efficient-logging-using-django-and-apache/

======
mrj
Logging in Django is meant more for writing out application logs, which can be
seriously useful for support purposes.

But in no way is anybody suggesting writing an access log to the database
using django, it's not what it's designed for.

------
waterside81
At our company we have to log API usage (we're using Django+Apache). First we
tried the database way, then moved to Apache logging as described here, but
have finally settled on using redis. We push data into redis and have another
worker which just pulls off redis every X seconds/minutes and update the
database like that.

Redis is amazing at this sort of thing and the python client for it is nicely
written, with great docs.

